# The Results for BBQ Central Contest



## LarryWolfe (Jun 13, 2007)

Congratulations to the following Winners!! 

First Place - Swamp Sauce - Tim Patten 
Second Place - Big GQ Garland 
Third Place - Uncle Al 
Fourth Place - Brian Rich 
Fifth Place - Uncle Bubba 
Sixth Place - Scotty DaQ 
Seventh Place - Puff 
Eigth Place - D. Harris 

More information will be posted tomorrow and I will be contacting the top 5 winners!!! Congratulations everyone on a very successful contest!!!


----------



## Finney (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks for deleting all the congratulations posts.  Makes us look like assholes... and we don't need help with that.


*Congratulations guys!!!!!*


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 13, 2007)

WOOOHOOOO!!!!
Well done everyone.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jun 13, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Thanks for deleting all the congratulations posts.  Makes us look like assholes... and we don't need help with that.
> 
> 
> *Congratulations guys!!!!!*



Enjoy the Primo!!!!!  Go for the ROUND & not the OVAL!!!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jun 13, 2007)

Congrats to ALL!

Any plans for the winning sauce?


----------



## Finney (Jun 13, 2007)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> Congrats to ALL!
> 
> Any plans for the winning sauce?


He already sales it... 

http://www.swampsauce.com/


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 13, 2007)

Great job to all that entered !

Congrats Tim!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 13, 2007)

congrats to the winner.....thanks to Finney I know his site will be swamped  :roll:  (no pun intended) I will be pickin some up to try!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 13, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Smokey_Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He should advertise here and increase his sales!!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 13, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Finney (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah, he could get a banner.  



Where are the advertiser banners again?  :?


----------



## BigGQ (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks for the good news and the nice words!  Congrats to all who placed.

I'm on vacation in Dallas/Ft. Worth.  Going to eat at Sonny Bryans on Friday. Looking forward to getting some brisket.   

Will yak more when I get back next week.

Again, congrats to all.


----------



## cookking (Jun 13, 2007)

*Congratulations! a third time.*

Again this is the third time I am posting CONGRATULATIONS! To all who won CONGRATULATIONS, and those who participated THANKS! This was a fun contest with you all. 
I am not pleased with a moderator or administraror who deletes posts ast his or her own will. It seems someone doesn't like people congratulating others.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 13, 2007)

ok I'm home now...here's some comments from the judges, as I recall them (Lee Ann, her restaurants manager, and some other impressive person)

"Great sauces...I really think Captain Morgan's sauce would have won,
but thanks for entering your sauces anyway.  All the sauces were wonderful and there are no losers here..only winners!"

That said, thanks to our sponsors for donating our prizes, and thanks
to Rempe for taking on the legal liability, and to a few entries who sent
extra money to Cappy to pay for his shipping costs to Lee Ann.  You know who you are.

Finally, thanks to Captain Morgan for coming up with this idea..ok, he stole it from another board...but still...he's a hell of a guy who everyone
loves and learns from, and he never posts pictures of the many trophies he's won nor does he talk down to people...instead, he sacrifices and sacrifices for the betterment of mankind, including yankees and such,
while never getting any credit for inventing barbecue, or "barbacoa" as
it was called when he taught it to the West Indies natives.
I did just call Cappy to thank him for his many contributions to
the world of barbecue, and to the world in general, but he would have
none of it.  Said he, and you might want to remember this...

"Give me that beer or die."


----------



## swampsauce (Jun 13, 2007)

just found my way to your forum. thanks to captain morgan for putting this together.  i read on another forum that i won, and i couldnt believe it.  thanks to wolf rubs for the prizes.  as for the advertising, i spend a ton on local radio, (eagle 92.9 out of florence, sc) and my kcbs comp team. thanks to all for the congratulations, Tim Pattan


----------



## allie (Jun 13, 2007)

Congrats to all!


----------



## Trekr (Jun 13, 2007)

*congrats*

No losers, only winners. Wonder who will be marketing their special sauces in the future
So much talent
Be true to your craft


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 13, 2007)

swampsauce said:
			
		

> just found my way to your forum. thanks to captain morgan for putting this together.  i read on another forum that i won, and i couldnt believe it.  thanks to wolf rubs for the prizes.  as for the advertising, i spend a ton on local radio, (eagle 92.9 out of florence, sc) and my kcbs comp team. thanks to all for the congratulations, Tim Pattan



Tim, you would do better spending it here on a banner ad and a podcast commercial!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 13, 2007)

Congrats to all.


----------



## Gary in VA (Jun 13, 2007)

where's my primo....?   

oh .. sorry.. well anyway.. congrats to all the winners.  You guys deserve it if  you impressed Miss Wippen, you must have done something right.  
Great Job!!!!


----------



## john pen (Jun 14, 2007)

congrats all !!!!


----------



## Uncle Al (Jun 14, 2007)

WOW, Thanks... I'll take 3rd place with a big smile!!!!!!! 

Al


----------



## john a (Jun 14, 2007)

Congrats to everyone that entered.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 14, 2007)

Congrats Tim and all who placed.  Great job Jim and Larry for putting this contest on.  Lets do a rub contest now.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 14, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Congrats Tim and all who placed.  Great job Jim and Larry for putting this contest on.  Lets do a rub contest now.



We're already talking about it, but it may be a couple months.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 14, 2007)

Congrats to the winners..


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 14, 2007)

First of all I would like to send a gracious THANK YOU to all of the sponsors who have been willing to Donate their products.  They are very much appreciated!  

Congratulations to all of the winners below and to EVERYONE who was part of this contest.  You all played a big part in making this a success and making it possible for future contests of this caliber to happen!




*Grand Prize - Primo Oval Kamado Jr Package, Round Package or XL Oval w/Cradle(accessories not included).* 

Tim Patten

It's both a grill and a smoker which can be appreciated by the outdoor cooking expert as well as the new apprentice. More forgiving than any other grill brand on the market; your recipes will always turn out great. Enjoy today a new Outdoor Cuisine experience.  

Thank you to Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasonings, LLC 
www.wolferub.com

*Runner up Prizes*

*SECOND PLACE*
*$50 off on purchase from Mel’s BBQ Covers*

"Big GQ" Garland Hudgins

Our BBQ grill covers and Patio Furniture covers are super heavyweight and keep you outdoor grills and furniture looking beautiful longer while cutting down on day to day cleaning.  Hand crafted using a unique high quality woven backed vinyl. Our reinforced, outdoor BBQ grill and Patio Furniture covers are UV protected, Flame retardant, cold crack resistant down to -20 degrees and made to last through years of sun, rain, wind, and snow.  

This is not the light weight BBQ grill cover you have to replace every year that you buy at your local big box store. Please don't support the big box stores continued importation of cheap overseas products at the cost of American Jobs.

Thank you to Mels BBQ Covers!
www.mels-bbq-covers.com


*THIRD PLACE*
* 1 Original Billy Bar and 1 Portable Billy Bar Grill Cleaner*

"Uncle Al" Al Silverman

THE LAST BBQ GRILL CLEANER YOU'LL EVER BUY!
Love to Bar-B-Q but hate the tedious task of cleaning your grill? We  did. That's 
how the Billy Bar got its start. Three brothers-in-law who enjoy a cold drink while 
shooting the breeze over a couple of sizzling sirloins decided that there had to be a 
better way.

Ever use one of those grill cleaners that puts your hands so close to the fire that you 
can't help but end up with scorched knuckles? How about those brush cleaners that 
become encrusted with hardened grease and meat particles after only a few uses...not 
a very appetizing way to begin a meal. After the frustration of trying every grill 
cleaner on the market and still not finding one that does the job without burned 
hands and gummy bristles, we came up with the concept of the Billy Bar. Who 
better than ourselves to turn that concept into reality?

With that dream in mind, ZionKinG Industries got its start. ZionKinG Industries is a 
small company located in the foothills of the Smokey Mountains. Our goal was to 
produce a Bar-B-Q grill cleaner that not only gets the job done, but is affordable, 
durable and fun to use. It may be the last Bar-B-Q grill cleaner you'll ever buy! 
Now, cleaning the grill can become a pleasant prelude to the perfect grilling 
experience. It's almost like "Grill Therapy".

So if you've decided it's time to start cleaning your grill without grilling your hands, 
then fire up the grill, pop the top on your favorite beverage, grab the Billy Bar  and 
get ready for a fresh clean start on the day's grilling adventure.

Thank you to Tom from Zion King Industries!!!
www.billybar.com



*FOURTH PLACE*
*4-pack of Reverend Marvin’s Gourmet BBQ Sauce*

Brian Rich

Since the 1960's, Marvin Lynch has been serving as interim pastor for churches that have lost their minister. Most of these churches learned that not only was he a very gifted minister, but also quite the BBQ chef. His "secret recipe" sauce has been the cornerstone of his BBQ perfection as many family members, friends and congregation members can attest. See for yourself why Reverend Marvin's Gourmet BBQ Sauce is called "A truly unique Southern Delicacy."

It's absolutely delicious on chicken, pork chops, ribs, beef and, of course, barbeque. We also recommend pouring some Reverend Marvin's on your plate so you can "Mop Up" with it and experience the full flavor.

Thank you to Reverend Marvin, Inc. "Woody Lynch"
www.revmarvin.com


*FIFTH PLACE*
* 3 Pack of D-dogs BBQ Rub (Original, Apple and Maple)*

"Uncle Bubba" Kevin Taraszewski

These are the best rubs on the planet!  D-dog's BBQ rubs have been created after years of trial and error.  And boy did we get it right!  Our rubs are made with the freshest, all natural ingredients.  The rubs are the perfect balance between sweet and spicy.  Our rubs are good on pork, beef, chicken or anything else you want to put them on!  Our rubs were made for slow smoked BBQ, but they also work with food that is grilled or cooked any other way.  D-dog's BBQ rubs come in four flavors:  Original, Maple, Apple and Peach. 

Thank you to DDogs BBQ! 
www.ddogsbbq.com


----------



## john pen (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice job Larry and Cappy..and also to our wonderful Judges...(even though I didn't win  :x !)


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 14, 2007)

Now.......If everyone will post thier recipes, I would like to taste eveyones sauce.....Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 14, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Now.......If everyone will post thier recipes, I would like to taste eveyones sauce.....Thanks in advance.


Just order the winning sauce!  :roll:   If I knew in advance that commercial sauces were aloud I would have NOT entered.  Yea I'm a sore looser!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 14, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Cliff H.":3rrynxox]Now.......If everyone will post thier recipes, I would like to taste eveyones sauce.....Thanks in advance.


Just order the winning sauce!  :roll:    Yea I'm a sore looser! [/quote:3rrynxox]

Maybe if there was a discount to the competitors.  It would cost about $15 for me to aquire a bottle of the winning sauce.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 14, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Cliff H.":qirb98ox]Now.......If everyone will post thier recipes, I would like to taste eveyones sauce.....Thanks in advance.


Just order the winning sauce!  :roll:   If I knew in advance that commercial sauces were aloud I would have NOT entered.  Yea I'm a sore looser! [/quote:qirb98ox]

Chris, don't be a sore loser that's not what this contest was about.  The winning sauce is made by someone like you and I that loves to BBQ.  He has ONE of his sauces mass produced and sells it just like Reverend Marvins, no big deal!  Neither of them are a multi million dollar business that I know of and both of their sauces are from "FAMILY RECIPE'S" just like yours, they just have it produced on a higher volume than you do.  So there is really no proven upper hand to them entering the contest.  I really hope you will reconsider your thoughts and just congratulate the winners.  I would like to do more contests like this to give my fellow BBQ'ers the opportunity to win nice prizes, but if there's always going to be a controversy I will have to reconsider any future contests.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 14, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":37zrb824][quote="Cliff H.":37zrb824]Now.......If everyone will post thier recipes, I would like to taste eveyones sauce.....Thanks in advance.


Just order the winning sauce!  :roll:   If I knew in advance that commercial sauces were aloud I would have NOT entered.  Yea I'm a sore looser! [/quote:37zrb824]

Chris, don't be a sore loser that's not what this contest was about.  The winning sauce is made by someone like you and I that loves to BBQ.  He has ONE of his sauces mass produced and sells it just like Reverend Marvins, no big deal!  Neither of them are a multi million dollar business that I know of and both of their sauces are from "FAMILY RECIPE'S" just like yours, they just have it produced on a higher volume than you do.  So there is really no proven upper hand to them entering the contest.  I really hope you will reconsider your thoughts and just congratulate the winners.  I would like to do more contests like this to give my fellow BBQ'ers the opportunity to win nice prizes, but if there's always going to be a controversy I will have to reconsider any future contests.[/quote:37zrb824]
It was a joke. Bucket head!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 14, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1sv3lycj][quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":1sv3lycj][quote="Cliff H.":1sv3lycj]Now.......If everyone will post thier recipes, I would like to taste eveyones sauce.....Thanks in advance.


Just order the winning sauce!  :roll:   If I knew in advance that commercial sauces were aloud I would have NOT entered.  Yea I'm a sore looser! [/quote:1sv3lycj]

Chris, don't be a sore loser that's not what this contest was about.  The winning sauce is made by someone like you and I that loves to BBQ.  He has ONE of his sauces mass produced and sells it just like Reverend Marvins, no big deal!  Neither of them are a multi million dollar business that I know of and both of their sauces are from "FAMILY RECIPE'S" just like yours, they just have it produced on a higher volume than you do.  So there is really no proven upper hand to them entering the contest.  I really hope you will reconsider your thoughts and just congratulate the winners.  I would like to do more contests like this to give my fellow BBQ'ers the opportunity to win nice prizes, but if there's always going to be a controversy I will have to reconsider any future contests.[/quote:1sv3lycj]
It was a joke. Bucket head!  [/quote:1sv3lycj]

 :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:


----------



## john pen (Jun 14, 2007)

Well,not sure if Pigs is busting chops or really pissed..but Ive got to say..this being my first "comp" of any kind I had a great time. Shopping for all the best ingredients, having three batches going at once so I could pick the best (same ingredients, same technique, differant tastes..go figure), having everyone taste a million times to get opinions on the favorite..waiting, and waiting, and waiting for the results...really wet my appitite for this sort of thing..plus it was a great opportunity to bust b@^^s here for a month or so...Cant wait for the next contest...

And as I sit here having a pork chop cooked with wr and my sauce, for the life of me I cant figure out why I didn't win !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 14, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> Well,not sure if Pigs is busting chops or really pissed..but Ive got to say..this being my first "comp" of any kind I had a great time. Shopping for all the best ingredients, having three batches going at once so I could pick the best (same ingredients, same technique, differant tastes..go figure), having everyone taste a million times to get opinions on the favorite..waiting, and waiting, and waiting for the results...really wet my appitite for this sort of thing..plus it was a great opportunity to bust b@^^s here for a month or so...Cant wait for the next contest...
> 
> And as I sit here having a pork chop cooked with wr and my sauce, for the life of me I cant figure out why I didn't win !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



It's the Wolfe Rub!  You should have added it into your sauce!!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 14, 2007)

I had a good time also.  I also learned that making my own sauce vs spend $3.99 for a bottle at the grocery store has got me torn between the two options.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jun 14, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Pigs On The Wing BBQ":2olrkua7][quote="Larry Wolfe":2olrkua7][quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":2olrkua7][quote="Cliff H.":2olrkua7]Now.......If everyone will post thier recipes said:
> 
> 
> > WWW.WOLFERUB.COM[/url]
> > Primo Grills and Smokers


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 14, 2007)

It sounded fun...wish I could have entered..


----------



## john pen (Jun 14, 2007)

Cliff, I learned a long time ago, If I can buy it for 10.00..or build it for $25....why make the trip to the store ?


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 14, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> Cliff, I learned a long time ago, If I can buy it for 10.00..or build it for $25....why make the trip to the store ?


----------



## wittdog (Jun 14, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> [quote="john pen":56deuanr]Cliff, I learned a long time ago, If I can buy it for 10.00..or build it for $25....why make the trip to the store ?



[/quote:56deuanr]
that explains why he's always drinking me beer....


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 14, 2007)

Don't go all "Joker" on me. I think it was a great contest. I had fun just as all the others. Hell, I'm happy my sauce tied for 9th along with the 32 others!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 14, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> It's the Wolfe Rub!  You should have added it into your sauce!!!



I added some to mine


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 14, 2007)

Congrats all, This was lots of fun, whats next?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 14, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Congrats all, This was lots of fun, *whats next*?



Ideas are welcome!  Rub could be tricky since alot of the flavor profiles change from an out of the bottle taste to a cooked taste.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jun 14, 2007)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## john pen (Jun 14, 2007)

My vote is for the first 007 memorial video contest...


----------



## Finney (Jun 14, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> My vote is for the first 007 *memorial* video contest...



You planning on him being dead soon?


Just have a raffle.


----------



## john pen (Jun 14, 2007)

ummm..ya, that was prolly a poor choice of words.. :roll:


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 14, 2007)

I think maybe a food photo contest? but you have to be in a few pics (just to make sure yall didn't buy the finished dish from Chef Le Paree) I think a rub contest would be tough to judge. A photo contest could be setup as pole. John I don't think everyone here has a Digital video cam. But even a disposable cameras film can be put on cd @ wally world, 
You could also have catagorys like: Pets, nature, scenery, Babes   Just kiddin... Why don't we start a new post on this topic & get some other Ideas...


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 14, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> john pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## knine (Jun 14, 2007)

con grats to the winner and all who enterd . 
next one i just may get in .

how bout a hot sauce contest ? [smilie=madflame.gif] 

or a home brew beer contest o o o o and i will juge if ya dont mind . PM me for my shipping address and lets get started . [smilie=hump.gif]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 14, 2007)

I ain't judging no hot sauce contest that Scotty enters.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow   This was alot of fun! Congrats to everyone


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 14, 2007)

Jb don't even think we need no damm prize, this is just plane ol American Fun BOY... Like Braggin rites... how bout startin a new thread on dis subject? Who is the site admin? I know, Hey Bruce fix us up Ol Boy


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 14, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Jb don't even think we need no damm prize, this is just plane ol American Fun BOY... Like Braggin rites... how bout startin a new thread on dis subject? Who is the site admin? I know, Hey Bruce fix us up Ol Boy




JB you are able to start up a thread and a poll!  I think it's a good idea, go for it!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 14, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I ain't judging no hot sauce contest that Scotty enters.



I'm up for a hot sauce contest....as long as Cappy judges!  
 :twisted:


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 14, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   [smilie=pope.gif]


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh... forgot to mention that sauce recipe is for sale at the one time, never seen before, low, low price of $29.95. That's right! $29.95!!!! 

But wait there's more....Not only do you get Scotty's secret sauce, but we're going to throw in a limited time, exclusive offer for BBQ Central members only. Are you ready? We are also going to include a FREE sample of Scotty's Chile Powder!!!!! That's right... Scotty's Chile Powder!!!! If that's not a deal, I don't know what is... right?   ... What? ...... MORE?   You want more? ... We're gunna give you more!!!!!!!! ... If you buy now, Scotty will photoshop a provided pic of your choice and put them into ridiculous situations ... Things like...

 A wheelchair guy on a crane
A redneck in drag, with two other supposedly straight dudes
A radio DJ accosting a woman
..Some of Scotty's greatest hits....BUT WAIT, there more!!!!!!!!


No, there isn't... I'm tired of typing this crap, and I'm starting to get a headache from it.

Man, I hate those Infomercials!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 14, 2007)

:damnfunny  :damnfunny  :damnfunny  :damnfunny 
If you throw in a tiny yellow shirt I'm in!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 14, 2007)

5th place???  I'll take that along with my $2400 check for my first ever catering job today.  Just got home and saw the posting of winners.  Really tired...going to bed.


----------



## Finney (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats Brian... I didn't recognize your name and place it with Q-2-U.  Way to go.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: 4TH Place sauce*



			
				BRICH said:
			
		

> JUst wanted everyone to know that the 4th place sauce can be purchased online on our website.  I dont have enough posts to put a link on yet.  but if you will go to Q-2-U dot com it will get you there
> Thnaks for eveyone that put this together
> 
> I just found this site and enjoy it very much.
> ...



Brian, you should look at advertising here as well...you'll get lots of exposure in the new upcoming format!  www.bbq4uads.com for details


----------



## BigGQ (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry for such a late response, have been on vacation in Texas for the last week and a half.

Would like to also thank Jim Morgan, Larry Wolf and Lee Ann for the hard work put forth on the sauce competition. I know running contest always come with frustrations. I appreciate the efforts.

Congratulations to all who placed. Big congrats to Tim Pattan for winning with his Swamp Sauce. It is a great sauce. I have used it and buy it at my local Piggly Wiggly grocery store whenever I run low.  Also, special mention to Brian from Q-2-U for a 4th place showing. Also another good sauce I have sampled on the road. I will be looking for a bottle at the next comp.  Real good to see SC BBQ represented so strongly! 

I was shocked and pleasantly surprised to have my sauce place 2nd, especially with the level of competition in the contest. It is just a little concoction used on the BBQ trail when competing. It has done well. Maybe I should start bottling it for sale?!  

Thanks again. It was fun.

BigGQ
Garland Hudgins
SCBA Senior Judge/Marshal
KCBS Certified Judge


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 23, 2010)

moving this up for Puff


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 23, 2010)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> moving this up for Puff



Huh??


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 23, 2010)

puff was looking for it, so I bumped up from page 37 or whatever so he
could find it.


----------



## swampsauce (Jan 23, 2010)

Damn, I thought I won something else!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 23, 2010)

you didn't even keep the prize you won!


----------



## swampsauce (Jan 23, 2010)

Good point! will be in MB next sat and sun. u should go out to eat with us sat nite. not sure where yet.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 23, 2010)

why not the pizza joint you loved????


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":3daj5xc3]moving this up for Puff



Huh??[/quote:3daj5xc3]
Scotty and I were looking for it and couldn't find it.
Thanks Cap.
We should do this again. Lots of newer members here now.


----------



## swampsauce (Jan 23, 2010)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> why not the pizza joint you loved????



Pizza is usually Friday nights. But if you insist, we could met yoy there. I buy Pizza, you buy beer.


----------



## john pen (Jan 24, 2010)

swampsauce said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No wait..what..Did I hear free beer ?


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 24, 2010)

john pen said:
			
		

> swampsauce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No wait..what..Did I hear free beer ?[/quote:3b92cpem]
A free beer contest. Sweet!  8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 24, 2010)

Tim check your messages


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 24, 2010)

swampsauce said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You just saved alot of money Tim!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 24, 2010)

me thinks Tim knows what he's doing


----------

